

Self-Feeding Robots: Robots that Plug Themselves Into Wall Outlets - pufuwozu
http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/01/03/self-feeding-robots-robots-plug-themselves-wall-outlets

======
pufuwozu
I am impressed that Intel has used the <http://ros.org/> stack to offload a
lot of the work. I think it shows that open-source in robotics is a great
thing!

